# maxxis creepy crawler 20" reifen



## Marko (9. April 2004)

hat jemand ein bild von den neuen maxxis creepy crawler reifen 20x2.0 und 20x2.5?


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. April 2004)

Sind nicht die besten, habe aber gerade keine anderen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. April 2004)




----------



## #easy# (7. Februar 2006)

Hi bin neuling in dem bereich Trail.  Stimmt es das ich den Reifen nicht auf eine "normale" 20" Felge bekomme? und wie breit in mm ist der 2,50 Reifen?
Gibt es eine andere Alternative die ich nehmen kann?

danke
easy


----------



## sdh (7. Februar 2006)

was heisst neue creepy crawler? wie neu soll der sein? den gibts doch schon ne weile. oder gibts ein neueres modell??


----------



## #easy# (7. Februar 2006)

marko hat in 2004 bereits danach gefragt! ich wollte halt über diesen Reifen etwas wissen.

easy


----------



## jockie (7. Februar 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bin neuling in dem bereich Tr*ai*l.


*patsch*



			
				#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt es das ich den Reifen nicht auf eine "normale" 20" Felge bekomme?


Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168823



			
				#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> und wie breit in mm ist der 2,50 Reifen?


Muss ich passen, habe den nicht.



			
				#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine andere Alternative die ich nehmen kann?


Ja, nicht nur eine

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_67.html

http://www.monty-bikes.de/index.php...316&admin=false&random=0.90920100 1139305935#

http://www.monty-bikes.de/index.php...211&admin=false&random=0.31499400 1139306081#


----------



## sdh (7. Februar 2006)

aha. tut mir leid wusste ich nicht. hätte ja sein können das es was neues gibt.


----------



## Hoffmann (10. Februar 2006)

du kannst nur zwischen monty, maxxis, try all oder luna wählen mehr gibts da zur zeit nicht


----------

